

Hear – An app that lets you anonymously talk to people and eavesdrop on talkers - annandvirk
http://hear.so

======
minimaxir
The failure to solve the chicken-and-egg problem sorta nips this immediately.

~~~
annandvirk
Genuine question: How would you solve it without gaming it, effectively
detracting from its intended goal?

